# alpaca as guardian?



## taelir (Nov 29, 2011)

I've got a small herd of 8 goats at the moment, but that will most likely grow with time. I've been considering asking DH about adding a guardian animal in with them. 

We have an Aussie who does a fairly good job of keeping coyotes (our main predator) out of the immediate yard area, but the coyotes are prone to walking the edge of the 'danger zone' and there are a lot of them in this area. Unfortunately, the goats' area is backed right up to where the coyotes feel safe.

I've read some people prefer llamas due to size, etc, but it would be great if an alpaca would work as I'd be able to use the fleece for my handspun yarn. Dual-purpose animals are always a good thing around here! 

So, does anyone use alpaca(s) for guardians, or know someone who has? Am I better off just getting a llama or two? Whatcha think?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I know someone selling their fully trained Akbash female. I'm headed to Falcon, CO next month and could transport her there for you if you are near to the CO border.  She is great with people, goaty kids and poultry. NO coyote would EVER enter your yard again. She's killed a few already.


----------



## taelir (Nov 29, 2011)

Well, we're on 160 acres so as long as they'd stay out of the entire middle section (where the house, barn, and goat 'area' are), I'd be one happy camper!

Let me know what they're asking for her - I wouldn't mind having an LGD that was able to roam again. We had a St. Bernard that roamed freely and miss him dearly. Our Aussie isn't able to roam because he's known to run the cattle through fences and we just don't have the time to train him.

I'm about smack in the middle of the state, but would happily drive out that way to meet up with you to get her! I'll talk to my husband once I know what the owner wants for her


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't know about alpacas, but my two guardian llamas work great. Haven't yet had anything get killed since i've had them. You really need to do your research though and find a llama or two (a pair is ideal, imo) but some llamas will work great, others don't have a clue about guarding. The only thing with llamas is they can't hold up to cougars, bear, wolves, etc. But if you only have the occasional coyote or dog...some of those llamas work wonderfully. :thumb: I have an intact male and female...and their cria from this year...they all get along great with my goats and are easier to feed vs. a dog since they eat the same feed.


----------



## taelir (Nov 29, 2011)

Jess, thanks for the PM! I can't reply yet (25 posts, here I come!) but I will definitely ask DH about it tonight 

Kylee, thanks! I'm trying to get input from a lot of people because it seems like everyone has different opinions on what works. My biggest fear is a pack of coyotes getting past the hot fence and getting hold of one of my goaties. I know my big buck would put up a fight, but still...that's not enough reassurance for me, y'know?


----------

